# (ktoś jest) bogaty jak....??



## cpuzey1

hej,
czym się porównują bogaci ludzie w jęz. polskim?


----------



## Thomas1

Ja znam: bogaty jak świnia, ale nie powiedziałbym, że można to wyrażenie użyć w każdej sytuacji.
Wiem też, że jest: bogaty jak Krezus. To wyrażenie można używać bez obawy, że kogoś urazi zbyt potoczny rejestr, chociaż z doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że nie jest ono często używane.
Najczęściej spotykam się z: "(ktoś) ma pieniędzy jak lodu"  lub "(ktoś) ma kasy jak lodu" [pot.] (to be filthy rich/to be made of money).



> czym się porównują bogaci ludzie w jęz. polskim?


Lepiej: do czego/z czym porównuje się bogatych ludzi w jęz. polskim?


----------



## BezierCurve

Czasami zamiast "Krezus" można też usłyszeć "Rockefeller".


----------



## cpuzey1

Thomas1 said:


> Ja znam: bogaty jak świnia, ale nie powiedziałbym, że można to wyrażenie użyć w każdej sytuacji.
> Wiem też, że jest: bogaty jak Krezus. To wyrażenie można używać bez obawy, że kogoś urazi zbyt potoczny rejestr, chociaż z doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć, że nie jest ono często używane.
> Najczęściej spotykam się z: "(ktoś) ma pieniędzy jak lodu" lub "(ktoś) ma kasy jak lodu" [pot.] (to be filthy rich/to be made of money).
> 
> 
> Lepiej: *do czego/z czym porównuje się bogatych ludzi w jęz. polskim?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Dziękuję


----------



## miguell

Ja znam wyrażenie "być obrzydliwie bogatym".


----------



## Giga4

cpuzey1 said:


> hej,
> czym się porównują bogaci ludzie w jęz. polskim?


 
Jest takie powszechnie używane określenie :  "sra forsą", ale w języku potocznym, bo jest dosadne i niezbyt eleganckie.

np. Jej mąż sra forsą!


----------



## majlo

Ja pierwszy raz je słyszę.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Ja pierwszy raz je słyszę.


To chyba kalka z innego języka. Używa się np. w języku norweskim. Jak widać rodacy przywożą cenne rzeczy z podróży po świecie.


----------



## Thomas1

Określenie jest mi znane (patrz niżej), ale nie spotykam się z nim w ogóle. Zdaje się, że 'powszechne' to słowo względne w tym przypadku.


majlo said:


> Ja pierwszy raz je słyszę.


Czyżby Szanowny Kolega nie oglądał _Misia_?


----------



## ryba

Hej,

U mnie w domu zawsze się mówiło _Ma forsy jak lodu_. Nie jestem tylko pewien, czy słowo _forsa_ nie staje się coraz rzadsze w potocznej polszczyźnie (?). Tu w Poznaniu przynajmniej słyszę głównie inne potoczne synonimy 'pieniędzy': _siano_, _hajs_...

Anyway, dla mnie w _Ma ... jak lodu_ zawsze jest _"forsy"_.

Jedyny synonim tego wyrażenia jaki znam to _być Krezusem_:

_Przecież to Krezus._
_Przecież to Krezus, on ma forsy jak lodu. _

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> Czyżby Szanowny Kolega nie oglądał _Misia_?



"Misia" oglądałem, niestety, tylko dwa razy, ale nie pamiętam w ogóle tej kwestii w ww. filmie. W którym momencie jest ono wypowiadane i przez kogo?


----------



## Thomas1

Scena ma miejsce w ubikacji, Stuwała, który tam załatwia swoje potrzeby, mówi o Ryszardzie O. do dwóch sprzątaczek mniej więcej coś takiego: pińcet złotych dla mnie nie ma a sam forsą sra.


----------



## marco_2

ryba said:


> Tu w Poznaniu przynajmniej słyszę głównie inne potoczne synonimy 'pieniędzy': _siano_, _hajs_...


 
To *bejmy *już wyszły z użycia?


----------

